# Upper control arm CRACKED



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I'm rebuilding the front suspension on my '66 GTO and while cleaning an upper control arm I found a crack. From reading the Restoration Guide, they show this part had known stress cracks.

I wanted to see what you all thought is the correct course of action.

1. Drill a hole on each end of the crack to stop it from running. Then weld (tig or mig?) across the crack.

2. Full replacement

Pics-


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Replace it.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

I'd replace it. I also read about a service bulletin for substandard UCA's. I got two a while back on ebay for $50.00 that included the shafts on both. 

If you get desperate for some reason (I don't think you will), try Sonic Motors in Holley, MI. They've never not had what I needed.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought as much. I'll be finding a new arm.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------

